# Alma Deutscher's new Violin concerto in G minor



## South Western John (Jul 29, 2018)

Has anybody "out there" listened to this neo-classical concerto? It is a beautiful piece of music and leaves me quite overwhelmed. Alma's composing is quite delightful and is in the genre of Piotr Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn, Edward Grieg and others of The Romantic era.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There’s already a thread on her with mention of her violin concerto. I greatly enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

Someone should tell sadams.


----------

